# help me over clock Q6600,8800GTS,waterc...



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I have done all the prep work I know ,I am using a evga 750i motherboard,Q6600 processor/8800gts 320mb evga vidio card and I am cooling the precessor with a corsair nautilus 500.I think I'm ready.I have done some reading on how and why you would d o this prceedure , I just want to learn how and see what the end results are. I could use some help


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

OK first what stepping is you quad b3 or g0, next what power supply do you have?


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I am using a 750 watt thermaltake power supply recently purchased (3/7/08/ and I do not know how to find that info -what is stepping b3 or g0 can you help me with that . I have fead alittle bit more and I think I have brought my cpu speed u to 24.3 and I added to the voltage but to tell you the truth I am not sure about what I have done and I do not want to ruin my brand new system but I am willing to experiment within reason My home number is XXX-XXX-XXXX if you are able to call me I will certainly make my donation sooner than planned for yout genuine concern for my PC or we can continue like this as well


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Use a program called cpu z http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 
Also here are instructions for stressing a quad http://www.techsupportforum.com/f215/quad-core-stress-test-216731.html

Download speedfan for temps and voltage monitoring 

please include a screen of cpu-z so we can see what you have done so far it will look something like this


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hello Joe :wave:


I edited out your phone number for your benefit



I strongly advise you never post your phone number or address on any internet forum >>>>> thats asking for trouble

I dont even openly post my email address


I do include my email address so any member of this forum thats a registered user can contact me >>>> but never put it out in the open where non registered hackers and spammers can see it !


enjoy the forum


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks I should have known better I apreciate you doing that for me and I assure you I won,t make that mistake again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Joe


attach your cpu-z screenshots of each tab in the utility and copy them into this thread

from there we can help you get started overclocking your rig which has levels which are safe and moderate you dont have to risk your rig to overclock

you dont have to push your rig to the edge 


its like driving a car; you can go faster without risking blowing the motor :wave:


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been delaying becauase i do not remember how to uplaod the sceen shot from my desktop. Will you tell me again what keys to press I am not use to vista but I am sure it is the same procedure as xp I just forget how to do it ,,I only did it once with my hijack log . Thank you and I will check back shortly. I do already have this cpu-z done and ready to show you


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with your monitor filled with your topic of interest / press your keyboard keys CONTROL (ctrl) and PRINT SCREEN (nest to F12 key) at the same time


then open MS paint

in the MS paint program / click on the edit button / then select paste

the MS paint will fill with your monitor contents

mark up the screen shot with the paint tools if desired

then hit file / save as / type in a title / and drop down the file type box / select *.PNG*

then save it >>>>> watch the destination where paint sends your fiel to be saved >>>>>> usually my documents / my pictures


then enter the forum thread of your topic

hit the forum thread replay button >>>> type in some info you want to share with us

then at the top of the reply box there is a paper clip symbol / click on that / from that box their is an upload button to import your file into the thread


give us a shout if you have any trouble


best wishes 

joe


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

]I hope this helps I'm not sure I did it corectly I did it another way before and also I am about to try that orthos aplication oboy this is getting interesting. I still have a stand by PC (old faithful HP) If I have a disaster


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

joeitalo said:


> ]I hope this helps I'm not sure I did it corectly I did it another way before and also I am about to try that orthos aplication oboy this is getting interesting. I still have a stand by PC (old faithful HP) If I have a disaster[/QUO


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

is intel speedstep enabled? if so disable it


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys How do you monitor the heat


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

coretemp is the best


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

speedfan is also very good


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

answer to I got own3d is no and I will install one of the two speedfan or coretemp..I tried to run that orthos but when I started the two /orthes and orthes 2 they both said core o and core one and I did set the afinity and checked it again and again. I did everything right but it still says its running the same cores


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you should use the 4 different primes then


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you guys give me addresses for this software I am not familiar with them and I could easily download a fake./Peedfan/coretemp/intelspeedstep what is that I heard of the other two but not speedstep. I do apreciate your help all three TSF reps and anyone else thats sure of themselves


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Speedstep is afeature in bios you need to disable

speedfan link is in my sig

and core temp http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

four different primes ..are you messing with me I have know idea what that is I never touched a pc till aug 2006 and I probably have 250hours tops of hands on. Please bear with me I love pushing things to the limit/the right way even if it means some serious consiquenes I've blown MyHD four times and it still shoots 1.5 foot flames out or 2 inch diameter exhaust. looks like after burners at night


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.diy-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61194




Prime version 25.0 will test all four cores


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://stressprime2004.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!1BF079ACABA9183F!112.entry


----------

